# Horrible Algae Problem, please help!



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 55 gallong FOWLR tank in progress, and it has developed a horrible algae problem. I bought two astrea snails and put them in last week, but they have done little to nothing. The algae is reddish-brown, and it is on everything! I wave my hand around the tank to get it off pretty much everyday, and the next day it's grown right back. What can I do? Please help!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It sounds like a cyano bloom... what kind of filtration are you running and how many powerheads are in there? Also, what kind of substrate do you have? Crushed coral or aragonite sand?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

it is either a cyano bloom or an outbreak of brown diatoms, if the algae is an film that you can peel off then it is cyano, if it's a brown powdery algae than it would be brown diatoms. Diatoms feed off the excess silicates in your water and then die off when their food source diminishes, assuming that you are using ro/di water for water changes. they're all also alot of phosphate-removers that remove silicates as well


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

It's the diatoms then. I have a emperor 400 filter and one powerhead. I have aragonite sand. How can I get rid of the diatoms?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

i have the same problem, tank has been running for about 2 weeks with live sand and live rock -->it is happening in my refugium --cleaned it out yeasterday.

using r/o water -->all levels are fine (still cycling though)

i think it has to do with not enough water flow so in the mean time i have a small power head inside, 

my fuge is in sump in a different compartment.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

sounds like red slime if it spreads like crazy.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

what is the best way of getting rid of it?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

seachem makes a product called phosgaurd that is a phosphate/silcate remover, I would drop a bag of it in the bag of your emperor and that should clear it up, also, to avoid another outbreak be sure to use only ro/di water for future water changes, as the silicates in tapwater will spawn another outbreak


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

The problem was my powerhead. It had malfunctioned. I fixed it and moved it a little bit, my tank looks very good now. Thanks


----------



## a5kurtze (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a similar cyano bacteria problem in my 40 gallon reef tank. I do water checks regularly and everything checks out, with only trace amounts of phosphates. I have a bakpak refugium with the protein skimmer, two korali 1 powerheads and a korali 3. my cleaner crew consists of astreas, conchs, turbos, hermit crabs, serpent stars, necarrius
and another breed of snail i cant remember. STILL, i have cyano outbreaks daily. it seems to fade at night but blooms during the day. 

1. Has my bulb (36inch 96watt powercompact) deteriorated in such a way where the spectrum inhibits the growth.
2. When refilling evaporated water I use water from the tap (softened)

What to do!?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

I would use r/o water for top ups, how old are your lights? they should be changed every 6-8 months.


----------

